# Securing Libre 2 for rugby



## PhoebeC (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi all,
Does anyone have a suggestions on how I can best protect my Libre when playing contact rugby.
Had our first match yesterday and I’m not sure how it held up, it was glitchy one anyway, always with the signal loss alarm, so I think it was a bad one. It was still on my arm but a bit lose.
Do I go for like a sweat band or one of the patches?
Many thanks x


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 6, 2021)

Vet wrap works well. It sticks to itself. Patches of various sorts work too. And it’s worth trying an armband if you can find one that sits well. You may still lose one every now and then but extra protection on top will help. I don’t know if the Libre 2 needs a breathing hole like the original did does anyone know?


----------



## helli (Sep 6, 2021)

If the sensor gets loose, the chances are the filament was disturbed which will stop it working.

IN addition to the ideas from @Thebearcametoo you could consider placing your sensor somewhere less susceptible to knocking ... if anywhere is safe when playing rugby? I know some people use their sensor on their chest or abdomen. And legs, but that's probably not safe when rugbying.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 6, 2021)

Sorry your post has given me a right giggle - I attend the UHCW  D clinic at the hospital of St Cross, Barby Road, Rugby.  Google it -  and see what else is cheek by jowl with St X !!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 9, 2021)

Libre website not really helpful!


----------



## helli (Sep 9, 2021)

You might get sin-binned if you try a high kick like that during a rugby game  

Possibly a long shot but is there anything useful on the Supersapian's website?
These are the guys that are working with Abbott to market the Libre to sportsmen and women. 

Along similar lines, maybe something on www.runsweet.co.uk - the website dedicated to sport for people with Type 1.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 9, 2021)

If it was me, I would go with the vet wrap option as I know how impressive it is on horses legs. It might cause a compression low in the reader's functioning but that will recover when you take it off again. Not ideal I appreciate when you are doing sport and need to keep an eye on levels, so it would probably mean you would need to finger prick to get accurate data but it should protect the sensor during the match.


----------



## NayNay (Sep 9, 2021)

PhoebeC said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how I can best protect my Libre when playing contact rugby.
> Had our first match yesterday and I’m not sure how it held up, it was glitchy one anyway, always with the signal loss alarm, so I think it was a bad one. It was still on my arm but a bit lose.
> Do I go for like a sweat band or one of the patches?
> Many thanks x


Hi, I always cover my libre 2 with tegaderm 6x7cm  and it quite often lasts the full 2 weeks but if it starts getting tatty at the edges, as long as I'm careful when removing it from the actual sensor, then I can put a new one over no problem. I'm sometimes catching it on changing room doors and door frames so I find covering it the best thing. Hope that helps


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 9, 2021)

I definitely need to get something to cover it up at least, it was so hot tonight I didn’t want sleeves on but it had been raining on and off so it was very wet too!


----------

